# Betta Fish Entertainment



## SaraS89 (Jul 3, 2008)

How do I keep my Betta fish entertained? He looks so bored and it breaks my heart...He doesn't move very much at all except when I put food in there...He is a year and half old...So he's kind of old...But I wish he had some more excitement in his life! He has a plant in his tank...What else can I do?


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

here read this
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=17558

other than that bettas really dont need much to keep them occupied. your betta may be able to have tank mates depending on the size of the tank
but even some bettas dont like tankmates, they would kill them or they might not even notice them.


----------



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

If he's being really lethargic and not swimming much at all (Marley is a year or so old and he swims around a lot) there could be something wrong. You should probably check your water parameters and temperature to make sure that there's not too much ammonia or that he's not too cold. 

If that all checks out, maybe keep his tank in an area where people are, Marley's tank is on the bar between our kitchen and living room so he sees what's going on in both rooms.

Or you could buy some decorations and then switch them out every now and then to give him something new to explore.


----------

